# Complete Dash Panel Removal Guide



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Can someone help me out with pictures/guide on the removal of the following:

1) The side dash panels. 
2) The panel below the steering wheel. 
4) The entire glove box removal since just undoing the two tabs and the strap will not allow access to the wiring behind it. 

Thanks your help is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh buddy. Good lucky. Removing a dashboard will require more patience than any tool can provide you help.

I searched these forums for a guide or something i wound up empty handed, i googled and same thing. What is the reason behind it? Maybe there is an easier way


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Get a service manual and it looks like your going to be the guy to do the wright up for us  good luck


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

AlwaysSunny said:


> 4) The entire glove box removal since just undoing the two tabs and the strap will not allow access to the wiring behind it.



If you have unhooked the two tabs and the strap just hinge the glove box down at a certain point mine just fell off. If I remember correctly the glove box hinge kinda clips/hooks on.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't want to remove the entire dashboard just the some panels. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

spacedout said:


> If you have unhooked the two tabs and the strap just hinge the glove box down at a certain point mine just fell off. If I remember correctly the glove box hinge kinda clips/hooks on.


You're correct. The bottom is clipped in with hooks. Had mine out the other day to change out the cabin air filter. Just rock it from side to side and PULL.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Abrunet85 said:


> You're correct. The bottom is clipped in with hooks. Had mine out the other day to change out the cabin air filter. Just rock it from side to side and PULL.


Yes, I understand that part but what if I have to mount something behind the glove box. Usually, you're able to gain access to it but with the Cruze your only able access the cabin area filter and the rest of the area is blocked off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have to go into through the radio ! Look up how to install the pac loc GM044 radio interface or cross over , something .


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The trim panels on either side of the center console that run from the pedals to your seat simply pop off from clips. I didn't do it myself, but the shop I had my subs installed at were able to pop them off without a problem. As for the dash itself [if you want to tackle that] you have to remove the trip pieces around the HUD, and probably remove the HUD as well. Then you remove the two outside defroster vents, the center cubby, and the front vent/light sensor. From there I believe it pops up but I have yet to do it myself so I would be careful in doing so.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

Again, I don't want to remove the whole dashboard just the glove box module and the panel beneath the steering wheel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

AlwaysSunny said:


> Again, I don't want to remove the whole dashboard just the glove box module and the panel beneath the steering wheel.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You might change the title of this thread then. What are you wanting to mount?


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

"Oh goodie! My eludium pu36 explosive space modulator! Well, back to the old drawing board..." 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

AlwaysSunny said:


> "Oh goodie! My eludium pu36 explosive space modulator! Well, back to the old drawing board..."


May the force be with you.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

ChevyMgr said:


> May the force be with you.


"Oh goodie, another eranium pu36 explosive space modulator, isn't that wonderful, now we can blow up the earth!" 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

